# to give a missed call, dać sygnał



## BigBigoz

Hello,
How to translate phrase "to give a missed call", "to give sb a ring"? I mean situation when you're calling (usually on mobile) to sb and after one or two beeps you're going to disconnect. And you do it in purpose, in order to, for example, that person call you back or just for give sb a signal.

For polish people I mean "dać komuś sygnał" "puścić komuś dzwonek".


----------



## Maroseika

Do you mean calling back? The main word here is перезвонить.
Перезвони(те) мне, пожалуйста...


----------



## BigBigoz

No. 

I mean situation when I dial your number, but after this I'm immediately finishing the call. Then you're hearing short sound of your mobile, but you don't answer. It's only some kind of signal to you, for example to call back or sometimes to say "I'm home". It's widely used by young people, having pre-paids, which not have much money.


----------



## Maroseika

Oh, I see now.
Well, I'm not sure we have some special word or expression for this. Maybe others know though.


----------



## Daniyar

I'd agree with Maroseika as I don't know a common saying for the case too.
I personally say "я возвращаю звонок с вашего номера", and everybody so far has been understanding me right straight away.


----------



## Maroseika

Daniyar said:


> I personally say "я возвращаю звонок с вашего номера",


Excuse me, are you sure you use to say like that? Sounds not Russian at all.


----------



## Daniyar

))))) ага, I am indeed already used to saying this )))  Вроде понимают сразу ))


----------



## BigBigoz

Thanks for replies. I used a description, because content is more important that form in this case and it was some kind of instruction of behavior.


----------



## cyanista

I know that my sister calls it "сделать прозвон". This sounds very colloquial but I believe it is immediately understandable in context.


----------



## Selyd

Мы практикуем выражение "промаячить".
Я тебе промаячу, а ты выходи/а ты мне перезвони и т.д.


----------



## morzh

BigBigoz said:


> Hello,
> How to translate phrase "to give a missed call", "to give sb a ring"? I mean situation when you're calling (usually on mobile) to sb and after one or two beeps you're going to disconnect. And you do it in purpose, in order to, for example, that person call you back or just for give sb a signal.
> 
> For polish people I mean "dać komuś sygnał" "puścić komuś dzwonek".




1. There is no such expression as "to give a missed call". Sounds weird.
2. "To give somebody a ring", if this is an attempt to explain it in English, is simply "to call someone", and not what you then tried to explain.
3. I think, what's meant, is how people scam (or used to scam) phone companies by calling the number and hanging up, letting someone know "I am OK" and not paying for the call, as long as the other party did not actually pick up the phone. 
I don't know if there is a Russian word describing this; when I read about it first, a long time ago, in Russian (the calls were very expensive, and so many people did that) there was no specific term for that; people just described the process to each other.


----------



## Albionneur

"набрать" кого-либо  to be used as a watchword between us and the Polish guy! 
"Набери его!"


----------



## Saluton

My friend says сделать еврейский звонок. This is rare slang, of course.


----------



## Albionneur

"еврейский звонок" is *it*! I'm gonna start using it too.
Take a look here http://maria-gromakova.livejournal.com/486633.html:

3) "Еврейский звонок" - это когда вы позвонили кому-то - и тут же сбросили.
Из экономии или потому что на телефоне денег на исходящие звонки не осталось, и вы ожидаете, что собеседник вам перезвонит.


----------



## morzh

I don't know if it is a good idea to help propagating slang based on negative ethnic stereotypes. Especially if it is not that popular in the first place.


----------



## Albionneur

I know what you mean and agree with you but we can't control slang! Just don't use it in front of Jewish people!


----------



## carsten

There's no general word for it.
Еврейский звонок, промаячить, сделать прозвон -- all these expressions are regional and aren't known to every Russophone.


----------



## Rosett

Я скажу 'обозначь номер'.​


----------



## MaRussKa

OMG!!! so many Russian expressions and none of them seem to me suitable. they seem to be very personal expressions, like everyone has their own phrase for that.

*some comments:*

_"я возвращаю звонок с вашего номера"_ - I can't figure out the meaning! are you sure it is Russian? russian words, but not their combination...
_"сделать прозвон_" - sound like "you try to reach the person on the phone"...

_"промаячить"_ - would not understand. Промаячить means to appear and disappear quickly, to become visible for a while... e.g. Надежда промаячила.. 

_"набрать" кого-либо _ - it means "to call somebody". he'll pick up.

_"делать еврейский звонок."_ - I wouldn't get it... I see where it comes from, but I would be amazed by hearing it.. sound funny

"обозначь номер" - I wouldn't understand.. i would think it means "give/tell me your number"

I personally always say the exact phrase from the heading: *Сделай (мне) пропущенный вызов*.
*Как доеду, сделаю тебе пропущенный. *
или
*- Перезвони мне через час.
- У меня денег на телефоне мало. Давай лучше я сделаю тебе пропущенный вызов и ты перезвонишь.*

But the most undestanable for everyone in Urssia, I assume, would be the next phrase:
*"позвонить и сбросить"*. (to call and hang up)

_*- Позвони мне и сбрось, когда доберешься до туда.*_


----------



## morzh

From all this hullabaloo about "missed call" I can make one conclusion (which I had already made here earlier) : there is no one recognized by all word, describing this technique (or rather scheme) in Russian.
Well, I suspected as much.

Personally (not that I ever used it - I have a problem with such kind of things) if I were to explain it to someone, I would go for the full description of the course of actions, like so: 
"Когда приедешь, звякни мне на домашний; я трубку снимать не стану, но твой телефон у меня высветится, и я буду знать, что у тебя все в порядке. А ты положи трубку после третьего гудка".


----------



## MaRussKa

morzh, what does this sentence mean in Russian? "there is no one recognized by all word"

concerning your loooong sentence there're two things:
you would never ask to call your local number (домашний), as it's used only with mobiles.
it could be shorter:
"Когда приедешь, позвони мне на мобилу и сбрось через три гудка. Я трубку брать не буду, чтоб деньги не тратить, но пойму, что ты на месте."


----------



## morzh

MaRussKa said:


> "there is no one recognized by all word"



Нет слова, признанного всеми.



MaRussKa said:


> you would never ask to call your local number (домашний), as it's used only with mobiles.



У нас работает со всеми - и с домашними. Caller ID есть у всех.

Это неважно. Я говорил о принципе вообще.


----------



## MaRussKa

но смысла просить звонить на домашний нету, т.к. он доступен всей семье - может кто-нибудь трубку схватить.. или телефон где-то в холле, а ты в комнате у себя...  а мобила своя и всегда под рукой.

"Нет слова, признанного всеми." - странная конструкция.. почему не "there is no word recognized by all"? или "there is no recognized by all word"?


----------



## Albionneur

Sooner or later, television will come up with some sort of cliche on this score. It's just a matter of time. We're gonna wait and see.


----------



## Träumer

What about бросить вызов? Not in the meaning of challenging someone, of course.


----------



## Saluton

Träumer said:


> What about бросить вызов? Not in the meaning of challenging someone, of course.


Bad idea, sorry.


----------



## Träumer

Why bad?

Here in St.Petersburg I usually hear it and sometimes even use.(I prefer to give normal calls, actually)


----------



## Saluton

Träumer said:


> Why bad?
> 
> Here in St.Petersburg I usually hear it and sometimes even use.(I prefer to give normal calls, actually)


Because the primary meaning of бросить вызов is "to defy", which you know, and the meaning you suggested is not customary. You will confuse people by telling them "я брошу тебе вызов".


----------



## Träumer

But you know that the meaning you mentioned is quite "old-fashioned". I mean it's not so frequently used colloquation.
Whereas "to give a call" refers exclusively to young people.
So I don't think it will confuse smb.

Как сказать на английском, "это относится исключительно к молодёжи".


----------

